# Advice for a DIY noob



## Byakko (21/6/16)

So I tend to not have money for juice,so I have been thinking about getting into DIY mixing for a while.I have been tweaking vg/pg formulas on my juices for ages but it would be fun to start mixing my own from scratch.
My question,what would be the cheapest way to source material?I have done some research but I have come up short on where to buy my pg/vg/nic and flavourings.What flavourings can I safely use without committing vape hara kiri?Where can I get locally?Baking shops?Should I only use extracts or are essences safe to use?
Apologies if these questions have been asked before,but being a noob I would rather ask questions that sound daft than vape something that could potentially do harm.
Thanks in advance guys and girls!


----------



## Frikkie6000 (21/6/16)

hi there. First visit https://www.blckvapour.co.za/. Got everything you need. Second I first tried with essences like almond and vanilla. seems to be safe but dropped it and started getting the flavourings. Try single flavours at first until you've got the mixing down then start experimenting with recipes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Richio (21/6/16)

@Byakko 
If you do plan on using essences, please make 100% sure the carrier is PG as most baking essences use oil as a carrier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/6/16)

I buy from https://valleyvapour.co.za/
but also try:
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/
http://www.vapeowave.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko (23/6/16)

Thanks guys,appreciate it!
How do I tell if an essence uses a pg base?Would the info be on the label?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (23/6/16)

You can get you VG/PG, nic and all other accessories as well as the concentrates at blckvapour.co.za


----------



## daniel craig (23/6/16)

Byakko said:


> Thanks guys,appreciate it!
> How do I tell if an essence uses a pg base?Would the info be on the label?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Stick to concentrates, you'll have more luck. Information on each concentrate as well as the percentage to use and recipes can be found at the DIY thread on this forum.


----------

